# NOS Schwinn Cruiser Frame



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2020)

Can anyone date this NOS Schwinn Cruiser frame? I purchased it a few years ago thinking I would do a custom build, and never did. It still has the 2 holes on the head tube for mounting the head badge, so I am thinking middle or late 80's?


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 5, 2020)

Does it have a serial number on it some place?  Roger


----------



## 1motime (Jul 5, 2020)

NOS in primer?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 5, 2020)

Was thinking the same thing it should have a SN number. Not sure about a typhoon or heavy duti but didn't the 80's cruisers have a flat fender brace? Maybe a an earlier frame.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 5, 2020)

Can’t tell if it’s a balloon or middleweight frame, weird that it’s primer also, and dark gray primer also


----------



## phantom (Jul 5, 2020)

Measure the distance between the rear dropouts to determine if it's a MW or a Ballooner. The person you got it from have any idea how they got it?  How do you know it's NOS? It could just be a frame in primer.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2020)

No electro forging and it looks like a Murray built frame. Maple Island also sold imitation Schwinn frames years ago. Really no way to date it unless it is a Murray built frame.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> Does it have a serial number on it some place?  Roger




YES, it is on the bottom bracket.


----------



## phantom (Jul 5, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> YES, it is on the bottom bracket.



And ?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2020)

phantom said:


> And ?




The serial number is irrelevant because it is not a Chicago frame!


----------



## phantom (Jul 5, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> The serial number is irrelevant because it is not a Chicago frame!



It's only relevant to your first question in post #1....It may not be a Schwinn frame.

You are Randall, correct ?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 5, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> The serial number is irrelevant because it is not a Chicago frame!





X, I cant see the welds but I think you have an older bike. Going by the fender brace the Schmurry's  I've owned and seen all have a straight piece across for a fender brace. Even the newer target/Walmart bikes have a straight pipe. And the chain guard mount is in the right place. Schmurry's would be on the upper chain stay.  Unless its like GT said, some imitation.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2020)

phantom said:


> It's only relevant to your first question in post #1....It may not be a Schwinn frame.




OK, if you believe it is not a Schwinn frame, then please provide some info that confirms your opinion, and or belief it is not....!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2020)

Rusty Klunker said:


> X, I cant see the welds but I think you have an older bike. Going by the fender brace the Schmurry's  I've owned and seen all have a straight piece across for a fender brace. Even the newer target/Walmart bikes have a straight pipe. And the chain guard mount is in the right place. Schmurry's would be on the upper chain stay.  Unless its like GT said, some imitation.




 If it is/was an older frame like you stated, then it would be a Chicago built bike frame, and it is not a Chicago frame!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Maple Island also sold imitation Schwinn frames years ago.




More info on those frames if you have it?


----------



## phantom (Jul 5, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> OK, if you believe it is not a Schwinn frame, then please provide some info that confirms your opinion, and or belief it is not....!



Easy Randall. I said it may or not be a Schwinn Frame. I'm not here to prove or disprove anything. You asked a question. You're the same on either forum.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2020)

Here are a few more pics.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 5, 2020)

Can clearly see the welds now, that rules out Schwinn.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2020)

It's been years since I've seen one of those Maple Island frames and can't compare it to the other frames. With your added pictures, I'd guess it is one of those frames. Just a note, the Taiwan frames have the rear chain guard mount welded to the seat stay, not the chain stay. 
There is also a member here that was selling Schwinn spin off frames but I couldn't find his for sale listings. 
Here's a clip of the now defunct MI catalog that's still up.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2020)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Can clearly see the welds now, that rules out Schwinn.




It is not a Chicago frame, and there were 30 plus years of other companies building frames for Schwinn after the Chicago factory closed. 

If it is not a Schwinn frame, I would love to see some info on who built it........?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> It's been years since I've seen one of those Maple Island frames and can't compare it to the other frames. With your added pictures, I'd guess it is one of those frames. Just a note, the Taiwan frames have the rear chain guard mount welded to the seat stay, not the chain stay.
> There is also a member here that was selling Schwinn spin off frames but I couldn't find his for sale listings.
> Here's a clip of the now defunct MI catalog that's still up.
> 
> View attachment 1224030




Pretty hard to tell from that low quality graphic if it is the same frame as I have? But thanks for the pic.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> Pretty hard to tell from that low quality graphic if it is the same frame as I have?



LOL  Your frame has all the right detailing/build of the Maple Island frames, but I have no actual picture examples of them to compare.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 5, 2020)

^^^^^^ Look up LOL ^^^^^^^


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 5, 2020)

How wide are the seat stays at the fender brace?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2020)

Rusty Klunker said:


> How wide are the seat stays at the fender brace?




3"........................so how is that going to help date the frame?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2020)

Repop schwinn frames | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Here is a reproduction 1950s style schwinn frame for sale.   This frame has been sitting around for many year so there is scratches and scuffs on it.   This frame was made to replace a bad frame on your bike or just to have fun with. Add a motor and build your own bike. I have more than one of...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 5, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> 3"........................so how is that going to help date the frame?




It might help figure out who manufactured it. ... which


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1224068
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YEP, that looks like the same frame, but the seller is still unsure of who made it..................LOL


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2020)

@1938airflow  said he had 8 of these. I doubt he knew who made them but maybe he can tell you where he got them. I'm betting these were pulled out of Maple Islands inventory when they closed up shop and dumped all the inventory. Bicyclebones probably didn't want these when he picked up loads of other items they had. The frames are probably close to 20 years old and who made them will never be known unless you can contact someone that was involved in having them made for Maple Island.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 5, 2020)

Strip the old epoxy primer.  Build it and ride it.  Worse things to start with


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 6, 2020)

1motime said:


> Build it and ride it.




That was my intention when I got the frame, but it never materialized..................!


----------



## the tinker (Jul 6, 2020)

Put it in the for sale section and let the new owner figure it out. Decent  Schwiinn frames can be had for a hundred bucks. Start your project with the "real deal" and never go wrong.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 6, 2020)

It's not a Schwinn china either, at least up too 2002 frame . Just checked the three I have of different years and no tomato. Plus more indicative it's likely a maple Island and replica to older is the way rear stays and and drop-outs are welded together or replicated.

Yet what caught my attention 1st in the 2nt frame shown, 1st photo has to much packing material to see,  is all  is the breather holes that all appear to be drilled and especially,  near head post on canti tubes ,never seen that on any bike before. which is another reason I checked,  that I hardly ever bother to look over,  I mean, I couldn't case less about em, my few pre-2003 Schwinn china frames. . And I seriously doubt Schwinn china has or will ever bother to replicate drop out and stays as it appears,  Maple Island did.  Those holes in canti bars ought to be tell-tail for other  replica Schwinn made by them, or whoever.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 6, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> It's not a Schwinn china either, at least up too 2002 frame . Just checked the three I have of different years and no tomato. Plus more indicative it's likely a maple Island and replica to older is the way rear stays and and drop-outs are welded together or replicated.
> 
> Yet what caught my attention 1st in the 2nt frame shown, 1st photo has to much packing material to see,  is all  is the breather holes that all appear to be drilled and especially,  near head post on canti tubes ,never seen that on any bike before. which is another reason I checked,  that I hardly ever bother to look over,  I mean, I couldn't case less about em, my few pre-2003 Schwinn china frames. . And I seriously doubt Schwinn china has or will ever bother to replicate drop out and stays as it appears,  Maple Island did.  Those holes in canti bars ought to be tell-tail for other  replica schwinns made by them.




I figured it was possibly a late 90's frame because that is when Schwinn was selling all the packaged reproduction parts. And even though I never saw a frame for sale, it looked like a frame on some of the bikes during that time when I was doing research before I purchased it.

Either way, if it is a repop frame, it is very close to an original 70's frame as used on the Spitfires, and KLUNKERS. And for the price that I paid, I will not loose anything on it if I don't decide to build it up?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 6, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Put it in the for sale section and let the new owner figure it out. Decent  Schwiinn frames can be had for a hundred bucks. Start your project with the "real deal" and never go wrong.




I already have a few of the "Real Deals" in my collection!


----------



## 1motime (Jul 6, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> I already have a few of the "Real Deals" in my collection!
> 
> View attachment 1224567



You're are doing OK.  Nice lineup!


----------



## 1938airflow (Jul 6, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> @1938airflow  said he had 8 of these. I doubt he knew who made them but maybe he can tell you where he got them. I'm betting these were pulled out of Maple Islands inventory when they closed up shop and dumped all the inventory. Bicyclebones probably didn't want these when he picked up loads of other items they had. The frames are probably close to 20 years old and who made them will never be known unless you can contact someone that was involved in having them made for Maple Island.





I got them from grand Rapids ohio bicycle auction. Not sure exactly who made them but not old at all. Maybe in the last 10 years.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2020)

1938airflow said:


> I got them from grand Rapids ohio bicycle auction. Not sure exactly who made them but not old at all. Maybe in the last 10 years.




I found this old thread a while back so ten years ago Maple Island might have still been around liquidating. For some reason I thought they shut down around Y2k.  









						Is Maple Island Sales still in Business? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Just checking to see if Maple Island Sales in Lamar Missouri is still in business. Their website says is was last updated in 2007.  Does anyone know????




					thecabe.com


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 7, 2020)

1938airflow said:


> I got them from grand Rapids ohio bicycle auction. Not sure exactly who made them but not old at all. Maybe in the last 10 years.




If you are not sure who made them, then how can you even try dating them?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 10, 2020)

So I guess this will just be one of those unsolved mysteries..........


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> So I guess this will just be one of those unsolved mysteries..........




Since it's not a Schwinn built frame it might take a lot of digging to find out who made these and when. I'd contact Bicyclebones and see if he can shed some light on the subject since there is a very good chance these were built for Maple Island.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 11, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Since it's not a Schwinn built frame it might take a lot of digging to find out who made these and when. I'd contact Bicyclebones and see if he can shed some light on the subject since there is a very good chance these were built for Maple Island.




After the Schwinn Chicago factory closed in 83, most of the frames used on Schwinn branded bikes were not made by Schwinn either!

And as I have read in a post by someone in one of the links you provided, these frames were a Schwinn authorized reproduction, and IMO are a pretty good copy of the late 70's Schwinn Spitfire & KLUNKER frames.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 11, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> After the Schwinn Chicago factory closed in 83, most of the frames used on Schwinn branded bikes were not made by Schwinn either!
> 
> And as I have read in a post by someone in one of the links you provided, these frames were a Schwinn authorized reproduction, and IMO are a pretty good copy of the late 70's Schwinn Spitfire & KLUNKER frames.





"Authorized" As Dan, 'Bones', Uses ain't cactly what ya think it is. He's obtained a license of some type from them to make the claim but, their China bikes are  'authorized' too.

Who knows if Schwinn actually "Authorized' Maple But the frame in question is very likely to be theirs. Pluss Maple made all of the DX and flat bar tanks Dan's selling or sold and other Cantilever tanks too.   There's still a link to the site yet, don't click anything on it as, it's hacked er somthing. Regardless Maple makes no claims of "Authorization r any such contractual union with Schwinn. Most likely, Schwinn's elder patent  and design trademarks are and were expired at the time they copied em OR? They did and ?? : http://maple_island_sales.tripod.com/tanks.html

Dan,  'bones'  I asked him  about his 'Authorization' some time ago, yet didn't see it any of my business to ask more. I guess, paid Doral industries a small license fee, to continue copying decals.  Yet others copy and sell decals so, IDK what other use it is except,  as sales pitch. (Nothing wrong about a good pitch)


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 11, 2020)

Maple Island did have a license from Schwinn to produce products using the Schwinn name. You didn't need to get an approval or have a license from Schwinn to make a copy of the Cantilever frame. Dan is licensed and is now reproducing quite a few Schwinn parts other than just the decals. I see nowhere that someone said these frames were Schwinn, Schwinn Approved or made under license. If it has the Schwinn name or AS or anything using the markings of Schwinn it has to be licensed. Anyone can make a Schwinn tire that looks just like a Westwind or Typhoon, but as soon as you put the name on it is has to be licensed. As far as these frames being a Schwinn frame, no chance, it's just an imitation. It was not made for Schwinn or made under license with Schwinn.

An imitation Westwind and a licensed repop Schwinn Westwind.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 11, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Maple Island did have a license from Schwinn to produce products using the Schwinn name. You didn't need to get an approval or have a license from Schwinn to make a copy of the Cantilever frame. Dan is licensed and is now reproducing quite a few Schwinn parts other than just the decals. I see nowhere that someone said these frames were Schwinn, Schwinn Approved or made under license. If it has the Schwinn name or AS or anything using the markings of Schwinn it has to be licensed. Anyone can make a Schwinn tire that looks just like a Westwind or Typhoon, but as soon as you put the name on it is has to be licensed. As far as these frames being a Schwinn frame, no chance, it's just an imitation. It was not made for Schwinn or made under license with Schwinn.
> 
> An imitation Westwind and a licensed repop Schwinn Westwind.
> 
> ...



To bad, at that time all I had was a 80's Paramount  (left behind in apartment, in lieu of rent, bad vibes so, I gave it away. ), 63  hornet an a 53 Schwinn girl and wasn't inclined to collect. . However had I intrest,   Lamar wasn't far from me.

Yet, understanding that Maple Was operating with  a license then, I'm even more inclined, for the extra effort to copy the stay ends, time will tell but,   to think the frame is Maple Island.
 Maybe Dan knows the answer.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies with your opinions, theories, and speculations in reference to this frame!

Maybe someone will eventually have some documented info to pinpoint the date, and actual manufacturer of this frame...........?


----------



## 1motime (Jul 12, 2020)

So what are your plans for it?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 12, 2020)

1motime said:


> So what are your plans for it?




Nothing at the moment. Too many other projects on the go right now. 

I just thought I might find out if I could date the frame by making this post the other day. But it seems like it's a mystery for now?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2020)

If you are really serious about that frame, contact Dan (bicyclebones) and see if he can give you some info. He's also a member here so send him a PM. Here's his partner or sales associate that was selling some tanks that came from Maple Island. Note the table top that's used by Dan in most all his eBay listings.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 13, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> If you are really serious about that frame........




YES, I am serious about dating the frame, that is why I originally made the post.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 27, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> Thanks for all the replies with your opinions, theories, and speculations in reference to this frame!
> 
> Maybe someone will eventually have some documented info to pinpoint the date, and actual manufacturer of this frame...........?



Think I found your frame. Those holes, vent holes on canti bars. Been right in front me nose and never noticed. I have 3 late model Schwinn Cruisers, 96, 98 and 2001. I've hardly bothered with em at all, they were cheep price, $15 for a 98  six B/C the Schwinn org white walls were still new. , 50 for a 96  deluxe springer/tanker and the Cruiser four;  I parted out the rims with nexus.  so..  I could only pull 1 out, Cruiser four 2001. It has serial numbers under bottom bracket too but on side verses centered as your is. Also a vent hole on bottom that's centered so, slightly different. I can't pull out other two, but suspect one of them, maybe the 96 is like yours.
Regardless, It's all about the vent holes on the Taiwan frames, especially on the canti bars and exact location as your frame is, unmistakably a  Taiwan Schwinn signature feature.

Don't like all them vent holes too. B/C all I see now is, Dust, pollen and moisture rust bucket traps waiting to happen.  Why in H they'd mess with a good thing, that's lasted for ages without rusting out as these appear will do, defies my imagination.


----------



## E_D_M (Dec 28, 2020)

According to this site it is a Chicago Frame. It's either a 52 or 53.

https://bikehistory.org/schwinn.php?serial=A87865


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 28, 2020)

E_D_M said:


> According to this site it is a Chicago Frame. It's either a 52 or 53.
> 
> https://bikehistory.org/schwinn.php?serial=A87865




NOPE, it is not a Chicago frame!


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 28, 2020)

E_D_M said:


> According to this site it is a Chicago Frame. It's either a 52 or 53.
> 
> https://bikehistory.org/schwinn.php?serial=A87865



Yeah, what he said and this topic is about 1990's + NOS frame, (Taiwan made, or?)

And that site is not very reliable. However they have made some improvements to it this year, you still gotta know your stuff.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> YES, I am serious about dating the frame, that is why I originally made the post.




Did you every contact Dan to see if he knew about those Maple Island frames?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Did you every contact Dan to see if he knew about those Maple Island frames?




No I did not.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 29, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> And that site is not very reliable. However they have made some improvements to it this year, you still gotta know your stuff.




That website is for "CHICAGO" built frames ONLY. Entering in numbers from non Chicago built frames will not give you accurate results as seen in the results above!


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Did you every contact Dan to see if he knew about those Maple Island frames?



I get the impression now, that, Maple Island did not make these frames but ordered em from Taiwan. And due to the expense of Chrome, regulations and restrictions in the US, unlike China, or Taiwan, doubt they could do that in Lamar Mo too. I know Lamar, it's a slow tiny town practically just off the side of freeway in moreover farm country but and, just cause they are a tiny town, don't mean they could afford or would violate federal law.

For their frames, if from Maple Island, "If" as that has not been established,  it's reasonable enough to presume they made em, but, it's not just happenstance or coincidence; what we're discussing is identical to Taiwan's frames. Moreover, "If" these are from Maple Island, I seriously doubt they'd bare the extra expense to poke a bunch of holes in em too.

In fact, there's a lot more in these Taiwan frames that's yet to be disclosed. Here's a faked Phantom paint job mixed on top of  a red/black Taiwan frame. that's got this guy thinking he's got the rarest ever 1995 nonsense. Regardless, ,it's the placement of the serial numbers that's different too. On top side whereas my 96, 98 and 2001 are bottom side. And just for kicks and giggles, ya gotta read his description, Not just ignorant but dumbness too, comparing his value based on the wrong Schwinn bike, not to leave out: guess where he got serial number date from??  and read his description of his delusionary reasoning as to what  his serial numbers mean  ? : Link>>  RARE RARE RARE 1959 1995 100th ANNIVERSARY SCHWINN Cruiser Deluxe $1000 Retail | eBay

See 3 photos below;  from auction. It appears that, these Taiwan frames don't have a serial numbering system or a set of rules to play by. Maybe it's a 89-90 frame? IDK except most do not bother with details yet, like is done with older bikes, too new.. What's worse is, whoever painted this thing, not too bad, I've seen a lot worse, over this type of colored model, like this but, did not center the seat post diamond, WTF?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 2, 2021)

So one of the things I do on the first of every year, it go through my stuff, and purge anything I am no longer using, or if I no longer think I have a need for it?

This frame I originally posted is now one of them. So I will be putting it on Ebay in the near future. If anyone thinks they may want it shoot me an offer, and I am more than willing to ship!


----------

